# Can Excel 2007 Calculate Letters??



## carlos23 (Sep 17, 2008)

Is it possible in Excel 2007 for the computer to be able to calculate the individual number of letters found in a spreadsheet. Ex: (Type--Amanda, Ashley, Alex and have Excel count the letter "A" in the spreadsheet and have Excel return the number 5 in this case.) If this is possible, how can it be done?


Thanks


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

One way:

=LEN(A1)-LEN(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(A1,"a",""),"A",""))

This compares the length of cell A1 to the length of cell A1 when "A" and "a" are removed. 

HTH
Elkar


----------



## carlos23 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks I'll definitely try that out.

Carlos


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Carlos,

Assuming your text range is A1:A3, the following array formula will do the job:
=SUM(LEN(A1:A3)-LEN(SUBSTITUTE(LOWER(A1:A3),"a","")))
Note: Array formulae are input with Ctrl-Shift-Enter


----------

